

What to Wear to Court - grellas
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704554104575435683853964588.html?mod=WSJ_LifeStyle_Lifestyle_5

======
robertg
I can't believe people have to actually be told this stuff. I don't know why
you'd want to show up and not look/act like a model up-standing citizen.

~~~
mkelly
The interesting part, to me, was the difference in what "upstanding citizen"
means, clothing-wise, depending on your position on the case.

I hadn't thought about it much, and I was guilty of assuming more dressed-up
was always better.

~~~
robertg
agreed. I guess a better term would be "believable upstanding citizen"

